# Temporizador con retardo al apagado



## deivid28 (Abr 2, 2006)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo por aqui, y tengo una duda.
Tengo un extractor que quiero que se encienda cuando arranquen unos motores, y se mantenga encendido un tiempo despues, mi primera idea fue usar un 555 como monoestable, pero tengo una gran duda. En la patilla de disparo, debo tener siempre tensión de alimentacion, no??, yo solo la tendría en el momento de arrancar el motor, y luego para activar el 555 debo dar un pulso por de bajo de 0,7V a dicha patilla y no se como hacerlo, estoy liado, a ver si alguno podría despejarme dudas o darme una idea. Muchas gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 2, 2006)

Hola Deiviz, te envio información sobre el 555 ,practique mucho con el, suerte un saludo

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm


----------



## deivid28 (Abr 2, 2006)

Gracias Pepe,pero mi ingles.....regula,jeje.Sigo teniendo la misma duda, la patilla de disparo, o sea, la 2, necesita estar a positivo, y tener un pulso a cero para disparar la salida del 555, o sea la patilla 3. Mi duda es, Si mi motor esta apagado normalmente, como hago para que en el momento de arrancar el motor, tenga salida en la patilla 3 y su consiguiente temporizado al apagado. Si no alimento la patilla dos y luego doy un pulso muy largo (momento de arranque del motor que puede estar varios minutos encendido), a esta patilla, el 555 no funcionaria bien, no?, necesitaria que en el momento de arrancar el motor, poder dar ese pulso al disparo de 555. No se si me explico bien, pero es q no se que hacer.. Gracias por todo. Todo esto es utilizando el 555 como monoestable.


----------



## gTi (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo queria haer lo mismo pero estava intentando hacerlo a lo primitivo poniendo un led y su resistencia en paralelo con un condensador me podrias explicar para que usais este integrado, q ventajas tiene ? La pagina q adjuntais esta de coña pero no se si lo q hace...controlar el retardo de encendida del led ?


----------



## marsek (Feb 9, 2021)

Buenas colegas, necesito exactamente lo mismo que el que creo este tema, alguno podria brindarme el circuito o enseñarme como hacerlo por favor? muchas gracias!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021

Necesito que al dar un pulso negativo a la pata trigger del 555, se active el temporizador y, al terminar el temporizador, se active la salida (pata 3)


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 9, 2021)

marsek dijo:


> Buenas colegas, necesito exactamente lo mismo que el que creo este tema, alguno podria brindarme el circuito o enseñarme como hacerlo por favor? muchas gracias!
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021
> 
> Necesito que al dar un pulso negativo a la pata trigger del 555, se active el temporizador y, al terminar el temporizador, se active la salida (pata 3)


Usas el que te guste de aquí  y cumpla con las condiciones que quieras darle.


----------

